# Waffle This!



## FoodieFanatic (Aug 19, 2015)

Has anyone seen the videos, "Can you waffle this?"  Wow!  Some interesting food that I would have never thought of making in the waffle iron.  The one that looked really fun to me were Tater Tots.  I'm going to give that a try.

Check it out.  It really gets your mind going as to the possibilities of using a waffle iron for something other than waffles.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 19, 2015)

I saw an episode of The Kitchen where they used a waffle iron for various things.  The hash browns looked really good, as did the other goodies they prepared.

I don't like waffles, so I never saw a use for the iron, but this is making me rethink it.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 19, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I saw an episode of The Kitchen where they used a waffle iron for various things.  The hash browns looked really good, as did the other goodies they prepared.
> 
> I don't like waffles, so I never saw a use for the iron, but this is making me rethink it.



Ever had waffles made with a yeast dough instead of batter? Big difference!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 19, 2015)

CraigC said:


> Ever had waffles made with a yeast dough instead of batter? Big difference!




Can't say I have.

Not a fan of pancakes either.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 19, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Can't say I have.
> 
> Not a fan of pancakes either.



I bet if you tried my sour cream pancakes, you might just be a convert. Very, very light. Need the apple sauce or syrup just to keep them from floating off the plate!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 19, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Can't say I have.
> 
> Not a fan of pancakes either.


 

If you pour pancake batter on a waffle iron, it turns them into something far better, and when you pour maple syrup into all those little indentations, the syrup doesn't run off all over your plate.  Truly a magical transformation.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 19, 2015)

CraigC said:


> I bet if you tried my sour cream pancakes, you might just be a convert. Very, very light. Need the apple sauce or syrup just to keep them from floating off the plate!


 Have your posted the recipe? I am willing to give them a try, I love cream cheese.


If you boost you MUST post!! LOL


----------



## CraigC (Aug 19, 2015)

msmofet said:


> Have your posted the recipe? I am willing to give them a try, I love cream cheese.
> 
> 
> If you boost you MUST post!! LOL



You do mean boast?

3 lg eggs
12 Tbsp Bisquick
6 heaping Tbsp sour cream
1 tsp sugar
pinch of salt

Mix all ingredients in a bowl. You want a pancake batter. If too thick add some milk/half & half/ cream to thin. Too thin add more Bisquick.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 19, 2015)

CraigC said:


> You do mean boast?
> 
> 3 lg eggs
> 12 Tbsp Bisquick
> ...


Thank You!!


LOL yes


----------



## Chef Munky (Aug 19, 2015)

FoodieFanatic said:


> Has anyone seen the videos, "Can you waffle this?"  Wow!  Some interesting food that I would have never thought of making in the waffle iron.  The one that looked really fun to me were Tater Tots.  I'm going to give that a try.
> 
> Check it out.  It really gets your mind going as to the possibilities of using a waffle iron for something other than waffles.



Highly recommend this cook book for the waffle iron.We have yet to actually make a waffle since buying it.

Waffle Iron Genius: CQ Products: 9781563835124: Amazon.com: Books

They do have a recipe for the tots that's just fantastic.Very simple to adapt with your own ideas.The trick is to use thawed tater tots sprayed with some pam.Toss in seasonings or cheese.Another quick spray of pam to the hot iron.Arrange the tater tots.Close and toast it to your liking.My guys like them dipped in gravy. Try a burger on one of those.

Omelets are I've heard are really good to.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 19, 2015)

*Munky*, I wonder how that book compares to this one: Will It Waffle?

*************************

I keep forgetting to try this, and am reminded each time one of these threads pops up. I can bet I'll forget again as soon as I close this window...

How to "Fry" Cheese in Your Waffle Iron


----------



## Chef Munky (Aug 20, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Munky*, I wonder how that book compares to this one: Will It Waffle?
> 
> *************************
> 
> ...



I think it would nicely compliment the other one.
It does have a few more recipes.Mine has 38.They have 53.
To be honest reading what they have listed for recipes.I see a few that looks to me to be repeated. Just pictured differently.

One thing that I have yet to see that's been a TNT here is Skirt steak Quesadillas. Sirloin steak and eggs either.

I will be trying out tonight a recipe from mine that they call Thanksgiving Leftovers.I'll roast a chicken instead of a Turkey.Make some gravy with it.
Homemade stuffing.Cranberries we'll see about those.

Mix the chopped up chicken with the stuffing and cranberries.Cook until browned.They show it's served with mashed potatoes and gravy.
I like how the stuffing crisps can be sectioned off and used as dunkers.
Let's get messy.If it works out I'll post pics.

As far as frying cheese.Maybe try it out first using frozen mozzarella sticks.I don't see much of a difference except for the work and shape.So we have flattened sticks with square indentations.Doubt anyone would complain.If they do.Take it away from them and eat it yourself.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 20, 2015)

I make French toast in my waffle iron. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 20, 2015)

I make hashbrowns in my waffle iron using either frozen or preferably dehydrated (and resoaked) potatoes.  No flipping and everything gets evenly cooked.  While they are cooking, I make the rest of breakfast in a skillet and set the table.


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Aug 21, 2015)

I'll have to try that. Thanks for the idea!


----------

